# Rail joiner options



## dubOne (Jul 21, 2012)

So I'm having a heck of a time finding Atlas code 80 rail joiners. Can I use Peco rail joiners or can anyone suggest any good alternatives?


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

You can use any brand of railjointers just make sure if you are using code 83 they are code 83 rail jointers


----------



## dubOne (Jul 21, 2012)

Awesome! Good to know, thank you!


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

you should probably get the ones with the wire feeds, that way you can kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

Ren said:


> you should probably get the ones with the wire feeds, that way you can kill two birds with one stone.


With a piece of wire and a little bit of solder you can make your own...


----------



## dubOne (Jul 21, 2012)

I was actually just going to wire to the rails. When reading up on wiring for DCC I thought I had read somewhere not to rely on rail joiners for wiring so I had not even considered either method you guys mentioned. 

Does wiring ( pre wired or DIY wired ) to the joiners work well?


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

prewired railjoiners are the easiest way to light up the track. Don't have to get into soldering or anything like that. and the hold the rail tight. I haven't had any issues with my layout but its DC, not that it should matter.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I do solder the rail joiner and track together. One less issue to worry about.


----------

